# How hard should a ewe 'push' in stage 1 labour?



## shepherdO (Mar 3, 2019)

As I've detailed in my previous post, I have an older first time ewe in labour right now, and not seeming to be getting anywhere.  No waters yet, did an exam and cervix is not fully dilated, though lamb seems to be there waiting (either head or back - something hard at least was felt).

My question is: how hard will a ewe push in stage 1?  I'm basically hoping that it's fairly normal to periodically push while in stage 1 - ie, before presence of waters, while the ewe is working the cervix open.  Is it like a human birth in that while contracting there are times when it's certainly LIKE final stage pushing, just not as hard?  

Or should they just be (eg) walking around normally, stopping here and there to close their eyes, and then moving on after a few minutes?  

She's definitely still getting up and down periodically (she's big and slow), but also just started teeth grinding (for one contraction - first one with teeth action) and pushing fairly seriously, belly rising, serious look on face, etc.

Uggh... why is is that the births I'm actually THERE for are problematic, but the ones that I'm sleeping for seem to go so smoothly?!

Thanks, 
ShepherdO


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 4, 2019)

How’s she doing?


----------



## shepherdO (Mar 4, 2019)

I documented the ongoing saga in another thread.  Basically she was just taking forever to dilate the cervix.  And I mean forever.  We had to pull the first of two, but it was dead on arrival, even though it was alive just a minute or two before.  It was super stuck, as she was very tight.

Second twin is a tiny ram. And it's very weak and being bottled right now.  Hoping for the best, but it's touch and go.  Can't really stand, nor drinking much...


----------

